# academy pvc floundering light bulb replacement



## below me (Jan 13, 2012)

I bought this a few years ago and it has done me well but the bulb just burned out on me. can you replace the bulbs in these things without destroying them? I am afraid to try and was hoping someone on the pff has done it. 

Sorry if it's been covered. I am having trouble searching on my phone


----------



## below me (Jan 13, 2012)

Damn smart phone...can a mod please move this to the floundering section?


----------



## below me (Jan 13, 2012)

for anyone interested, i looked at the box (which i threw away years ago) of a new one at academy while i was picking up some other things. it is a replaceable bulb but it's a weird one. just gotta remove it from the rubber housing which takes a little effort.


----------



## below me (Jan 13, 2012)

here's the info on the replacement bulb i finally found.

no love from the mods? can someone move this to the floundering section?


----------

